# Lautsprecher selbst bauen



## thelighter2 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
wollte Fragen ob einer von euch eine Anleitung im Internet kennt die zeigt wie man sich einen Lautprecher selber bauen kann,nicht das Gehäuse sondern der Lautpsrecher an sich.

Lg Alex


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Hast Du schonmal einen Lautsprecher zerlegt? 
Kurzfassung: der besteht aus einer schwingenden Membrane, welche durch einen Elektromagneten in Schwingungen versetzt wird.
Etwas länger: an der Membrane befindet sich eine röhrenförmige Wicklung aus ganz feinem Kupferdraht.
Durch Stromspannung auf der Wicklung wird diese (und somit auch die Membrane) im Magnet in Bewegung versetzt (je nach Höhe der Stromspannung mal mehr und mal weniger).

Allerdings frage ich mich wie Du die Wicklung hinbekommen willst.
Und dann muss die ganze Sache ja auch noch irgendwie berechnet werden (Magnetgrösse, Durchmesser der Wicklung, Drahtstärke der Wicklung, wie gross die Membrane sein muss).

Sowas wie einen "Bausatz" oder gar einzelne (vorgefertigte) Komponenten wirst Du wohl nirgendwo bekommen.
Da ist es einfacher sich einen Verstärker selber zusammenzulöten. 

Ganz ehrlich?
Wenn Du die Informationen nicht gerade für ein Studium/eine Ausbildung brauchst, würde ich mir schon alleine aus Zeit- und Kostengründen lieber fertige Einbaulautsprecher zulegen und dafür ein schönes Gehäuse anfertigen.

Oder Du machst es so wie ich es vorhabe:
Man öffne den alten defekten Fernseher (Sony, mit sehr gutem Klang ), baue dessen Lautsprecher aus und fertige sich dafür passende Gehäuse an. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## bokay (30. Oktober 2009)

Etwas ala´ "malen nach Zahlen" wird man glaibe ich kaum finden. Da ist erst mal eine Menge graue Theorie zu bewältigen wenn man sich an so ein Projekt wagen will...

Hier mal was zum weitergoogeln...

Halte uns doch auf dem laufenden...

Das hilft dir ev. auch schon weiter. (Ab Seite 47)


----------



## hela (31. Oktober 2009)

thelighter2 hat gesagt.:


> ... ob einer von euch eine Anleitung im Internet kennt die zeigt wie man sich einen Lautprecher selber bauen kann,nicht das Gehäuse sondern der Lautpsrecher an sich...


Hallo,
falls du einen elektrodynamischen Lautsprecher basteln willst, dann sieh mal hier: Elektromechanische Systeme, 7.2. Elektrodynamische Wandler, ab Seite 298: Elektrodynamischer Lautsprecher.

Ich will dir ja die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber ich würde mir auch einen kaufen!


> «Hoffnung ist ein Mangel an Information» (Heiner Müller)


----------



## thelighter2 (6. November 2009)

Hey,danke für die schnelle Antworten.
Habe mir gestern einen Lautprecher aus einen Kaputten Elektromagneten und einer weichen Freesbeyscheibe gebaut,naja.Es bewegt sich wie ein Lautsprecher,Es sieht aus wie ein Lautsprecher
doch das was es eigentlich machen soll und zwar "laut Sprechen" tut es nicht HAHA  lediglich sind ganz tiefe BAssfrequenzen zu hören.Habe mir auch vorgenommen das Teil weiter zu entwickeln weil es als BassBoost wirklich was taugt.

Lg Alex


----------



## chmee (6. November 2009)

Deine Experimentierfreude in allen Ehren, was ist denn überhaupt das Ziel?
Nur die Bässe? Den kompletten Frequenzbereich?

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (6. November 2009)

Hey,also den kompletten Frequenzbereich hinbekommen werde ich nicht schaffen da bin ich mir 100 Prozentig sicher.Ich denke mal wenn ich mir ein paar stunden Zeit nehme und auch dazu noch ein passendes Gehäuse baue wird das Teil warscheinlich besser als eine Handelsübliche Bassboost klingen,die Tiefe Frequenzen die das Teil von sich gegeben hat (sogar ohne Gehäuse) waren wirklich beeindruckend.Meine gekaufte Bassboost hat ohne Gehäuse nicht so ein Druck gehabt.

Naja werde morgen mal ein bisschen weiter dran basteln

Lg Alex


----------



## chmee (7. November 2009)

Ja, dass sie einen gewissen Druck aufbauen kann, das glaub ich Dir. Aber unter akustischen Gesichtspunkten wird die Konstruktion einen sehr unnützen Frequenzgang haben. Da sie wohl kaum abgestimmt sein wird, wird es eine Frequenz (die Resonanzfrequenz) geben, wo sie besonders laut sein wird, andersrum werden andere Frequenzen sehr leise sein. Sprich, Du hörst einen Song, und ein Basslauf wird mit einem bestimmten Ton das Zimmer volldröhnen und an anderen Stellen wird es kaum etwas bewegen. 

Also, weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bau, ich befürworte jegliche Art von Experimenten, dennoch bezweifle ich, dass sie einem gewissen Standard (die Latte leg ich nicht hoch) nicht halten kann.

Übrigens : ohne Gehäuse - heisst wohl -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akustischer_Kurzschluss

mfg chmee

p.s.: 





> kompletten Frequenzbereich hinbekommen


Du würdest damit den Markt revolutionieren, denn Niemand hat bis Dato einen Lautsprecher gebaut, der den kompletten Frequenzgang abbilden konnte  War auch von mir nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. Die üblichen Allfrequenzlautsprecher haben einen -naja- nicht sonderlich berauschenden Klang..


----------

